# Esso Tanker



## len mazza (Nov 29, 2009)

In the book Looking Back At Classic Tankers there is a photo'of the
Esso Bayway,1974 build.
On deck 'tween the manifold and the accomadation there is a fairly large,high that is,tank,looks like some kind of holding tank,anybody have an idea what it was for?.

Len Mazza R621945.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Len, The Esso Bayway was one of a series of three 50KDWT tankers built in 1978 not 1974 and operated by Esso Tankers Inc. If you take a look at http://www.aukevisser.nl/inter/id309.htm you will find a number of other photographs of the Esso Bayway. No sign of any tank on deck between the manifold and accommodation but does appear to be a deckhouse forward of the manifold. Looking at pghotos of the sister vessels Esso Portland on http://www.aukevisser.nl/inter/id672.htm and Esso Palm Beach onhttp://www.aukevisser.nl/inter/id337.htm there is no sign of a tank in that location. Hope this helps. Chris Allport


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Chris wrong BAYWAY as Len discribes ESSO BAYWAY'74 Hitachi Zosen http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g169/aukevisser/Inter/?action=view&current=95380ca0.jpg aukevisser web site has posted two different BAYWAY's three photos' 78 built last one of'74 built.(white tank in front of bridge stb.side?)


----------



## Calsatch (Jul 17, 2008)

swimming pool?


----------



## JohnGrace (Jan 20, 2006)

I wonder if it was an Inert Gas System? I have seen a couple of ships of around that period where Inert Gas Systems were retro-fitted


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks like the IG deck seal.


----------



## len mazza (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you for your quick replies fellows,another one solved!.


----------

